# Vete tranquilo, yo sé manejar esta situación



## loureed4

Hi all,

   I´m trying to compose a sentence, the one entitling this thread: "Vete tranquilo, yo sé manejar esta situación"

   My guess is: *"Go reassured, I can handle/manage this situation"* , but I don´t know whether or not "*reassured*" is used in this sense.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## grahamcracker

There is an idiom to use in such situations: "Rest assured, I can handle/manage this situation." You can use either manage or handle. Handle is slightly more common.

"Rest assured" is short or idiomatic for "You can be at rest..."


----------



## loureed4

Thanks Larry! . I couldn´t ever figure such a thing ("rest assured"), that´s quite hard for me, not to understand, but to come out of my mouth, it´s one of those things that if you don´t use it or don´t live in an English Speaking country, you forget in a few weeks, I fear.

Could there be a more common way to say it?. 

Thanks a lot, once more Larry, you help me a lot indeed!
Te agradezco mucho tu ayuda!


----------



## Bonz

Well, the way Larry puts it is commonly used over here, actually. 
But you could try: _You can rest assured; I can (handle/manage) the situation._ or _I can (manage/handle) the situation; of that you can rest assured._
Those are all very common.
Saludos.


----------



## loureed4

Thanks Bonz!

   Your suggestions are very simliar to Larry´s , but indeed I appreciate them likewise, because helping is what counts!  . I thought there could be a way to say including the word "go" or "leave". 

I appreciate your help a lot Bonz!


----------



## Bonz

Ah. You can add a: _You (can go/leave),_ to the beginning of that sentence. Or you can suggest it slightly: _You can leave (the matter/everything) (to me/in my hands).
_


----------



## grahamcracker

loureed4 said:


> Thanks Larry! . I couldn´t ever figure such a thing ("rest assured"), that´s quite hard for me, not to understand, but to come out of my mouth, it´s one of those things that if you don´t use it or don´t live in an English Speaking country, you forget in a few weeks, I fear.


You could actually go for a while in some places and not hear it very much. It depends.



> Could there be a more common way to say it?.


 You could simply say, "Relax, let me handle/manage it."


> Thanks a lot, once more Larry, you help me a lot indeed!
> Te agradezco mucho tu ayuda!


Laureed, While it is common enough in some native English speaking social contexts, it is not common in other social settings. That is why it might not appear in some things you have read.


----------



## sound shift

Are we to understand the "vete" literally? Is the person actually leaving?


----------



## loureed4

Thanks for the replies,

   Bonz , I like your suggestiongs: "Leave the matter in my hands/to me" , it is jut that I wanted to add the nuance of "tranquilo".

   Larry, I don´t understand this: "Laureed, While it is common enough in some native English speaking  social contexts, it is not common in other social settings. That is why  it might not appear in some things you have read."

  Sound shift , I would translate "vete" as "leave" or "go" , in movies I see it a lot like "leave" . To try to explain myself better, the point is that something is happening and one them says to the other to leave without worries because he knows how to handle the situation , well, I guess you all knew this. Just in case.

  I was thinking right now about this possibility: "leave *easy *(meaning: without worries, reassured) , I can handle this" . I don´t think "easy" fits here, it was just an attempt. It is kind of funny that I can´t say: "Leave + tranquilo + , I can handle this" . 

  Am I making a mountain out of a mole-hill?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sound shift

Thanks, lou.

If the person is leaving, I think I would mention the destination, e.g. "Go home and relax. I can deal with this."


----------



## grahamcracker

loureed4 said:


> Larry, I don´t understand this: "Laureed, While it is common enough in some native English speaking  social contexts, it is not common in other social settings. That is why  it might not appear in some things you have read."


Let me give you an example. I work in a place where you would probably not hear someone say, "Rest assured..." But among my friends (some are teachers), you might hear them say it. My work environment and my social group might omit certain words or groups of words from their speech. It can carry over into reading material. It is therefore possible for some native English speakers to say they do not hear certain words any more.


----------



## roanheads

Take it easy, I can handle it."


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, all.

If I understand it correctly, Spanish "vete" has nothing to do with the actual act of leaving the place. In Italian we have the same _verb_ and the same way of expressing the concept - which I'm not allowed to use here, though. Anyway, I believe I would render it with "Don't (you) worry, I can handle it/this".

Best.

GS


----------



## The Prof

Yet another possibility: 

_You get off (home) and don't worry about it. I can handle this._


----------



## sound shift

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Hullo, all.
> 
> If I understand it correctly, Spanish "vete" has nothing to do with the actual act of leaving the place."


This is what I suspected, Giorgio, so I asked lou about it. It seems that I am wrong, however, because at post no. 9 lou appears to say that the "vete" is to be understood literally.


----------



## grahamcracker

The Prof said:


> Yet another possibility:
> 
> _You get off and don't worry about it.  I can handle this._


"You get off" in this context must be British.


----------



## The Prof

grahamcracker said:


> "You get off" in this context must be British.



Of course!


----------



## abb1025

In the U.S., "You get off" could have a negative connotation.  "You go ahead" "Go ahead" or "Go on" would work in the U.S.


----------



## loureed4

Wow, how many answers! . Thanks for that, I couldn´t reply earlier.

Thanks for all your suggestions. I like "Go home and relax. I can deal with this" , and "Get off....", though it appears to have a negative connotation in the US, so, I have to be concerned about that!

Giorgio, you said: "If I understand it correctly, Spanish "vete" has nothing to do with the actual act of leaving the place" . That is eaxctly what it means, it means "the actual act of leaving the place". As an example: "Vete de aquí" could be translated as "Go away from here" or "Get out of here" , if I am not mistaken.

Thanks Larry for the example about the teacher, quite useful!

I think a good one would be: "Go home and relax, I can handle this" . Just I thought it was a way to say "go home TRANQUILO, que yo me ocupo de esto"

Sometimes translations work in this way I guess. "Take it easy, I can handle this" is a good one too in my opinion.

One learns a lot here, I´m very grateful for all your answers!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Hullo, Lou.

I _know_ that the form "vete" has to do with the verb "ir": what I meant in my post is that I feel that the person using the expression _"Vete tranquilo, yo sé manejar esta situación"_ does not necessarily think of the notion of "moving away from here". In suspecting this I am certainly influenced by our use of the expression in Italian, where the word for "ir" is clearly felt to be employed in a figurative sense. The same happens with the Italian version of "vete tú a saber", which is - again - the same as in Spanish.
In conclusion, I have no difficulty in admitting that the original meaning of "vete" inside _"Vete tranquilo" was_ "go (away)", but I feel that this has long ceased to be the case (at least in the speakers' minds).

All the best.

GS


----------



## ElRojito

This could also be a little more colloquial; "Calm down! I got this."


----------



## loureed4

Thanks Giorgio.

   Well, actually I was thinking of "vete" just as "leave", in the same sense than "go from here, go home". I didn´t know you say "vete tú a saber" in italian...do you do that?. In that case, it is figurative as you remark, but not in my sentence.

   I don´t get when you say: "but I feel that this has long ceased to be the case (at least in the speakers' minds)."

Thanks a a lot again Giorgio!

Off-topic: A friend of mine wants to go there to work as an IT, I tell him Italy is going through a huge crisis, well, Sapin too as you know. What would be your advice? . Could you send me a private regarding this? If it is not too much to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## loureed4

Thanks ElRojito,

   What happens with your translation (which I appreciate a lot) is that doesn´t include "leave" , and I wanted the speaker to say that: "Leave without worries, I can handle this" or as you say "leave without worries, I got this"

For a certain reason, it´d be perfect to include the verb "go" or "leave" as "vete".

Thanks!


----------



## ElRojito

loureed4 said:


> Thanks ElRojito,
> 
> What happens with your translation (which I appreciate a lot) is that doesn´t include "leave" , and I wanted the speaker to say that: "Leave without worries, I can handle this" or as you say "leave without worries, I got this"
> 
> For a certain reason, it´d be perfect to include the verb "go" or "leave" as "vete".
> 
> Thanks!



"Get outta here!..."

Or (going back to leave) Simmer/ Calm down and leave me alone / get out of here.


----------



## The Prof

abb1025 said:


> In the U.S., "You get off" could have a negative connotation. "You go ahead" "Go ahead" or "Go on" would work in the U.S.



In BE too, the words "get off" have acquired several less-than-desirable meanings.  However, if someone were to say "*you get off home*" in the appropriate context (that of telling someone that they can depart), then I very much doubt that anything other than the intended meaning would be understood -I sincerely hope not, anyway.

In fact, I have been back and edited my earlier suggestion, adding the word 'home', because I think that its inclusion refelects the expression as it is most frequently used.  Nevertheless, it is still often used without the word "home", because, obviously, the person who is about to depart might be going somewhere other than home.


----------



## loureed4

Really interesting!


----------



## Bonz

To imply the '_vete' _of the original, I suppose you could use '_get on_', which doesn't have the connotations of 'get off' and would be understandable as 'leave' in BE.


----------



## loureed4

Thanks Bonz for the suggestion!


----------

